# The Great Escape 2015 - 200km audax - London-Essex



## ShannonBall (1 Dec 2014)

This is a 200km ride that starts and finishes at Look Mum No Hands! (Old Street, London EC1) and takes in lots of lovely lanes and villages in Essex, including the Knead Cafe at The Blue Egg in Bardfield.

*Sunday 17 May 2015*

It costs just £7-£10 to enter, which you can do here: http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-251 and also see the route sheet.

All 225 places were sold last year, so this time there will be a field of 400.

Here are photos of the 2014 event: https://www.flickr.com/photos/islingtoncc/sets/72157644582420438/


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2014)

It's on Sunday 17th May.


----------



## ShannonBall (4 Dec 2014)

Yes, sorry to leave out that vital clue.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Dec 2014)

Entry sent. Will give me an incentive to try to keep up the mileage over the winter months.


----------



## ShannonBall (15 Dec 2014)

45/400 places sold


----------



## Lisat (15 Dec 2014)

Best get my entry in then.


----------



## John Shingler (15 Dec 2014)

Signed up


----------



## ShannonBall (12 Jan 2015)

Great stuff - keep the entries coming!


----------



## Mice (12 Jan 2015)

@arallsopp I have just signed up for this. Better go and re-read Barring Mechanicals to help with my training! @redfalo Any other suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## arallsopp (13 Jan 2015)

Mice said:


> @arallsopp I have just signed up for this.



Oh my. Well, don't forget to book your accommodation in advance (http://goo.gl/MjLf2d)


----------



## Nigel182 (13 Jan 2015)

Booked up for this and other Audax's
making a change from FNRttC's....see places in Daylight


----------



## StuAff (13 Jan 2015)

Sounds like a good 'un. @Mice , as I've done a couple of 200s- planning to do one and a 300 this year (and most of my long-distance rides I tackle in the same vein), hope you won't mind me making a few suggestions. 
Timing and pacing yourself correctly is key. Be nice and early at the start for signing on etc and to make sure you move off with everyone else. With that size entry, getting out into the sticks will be slow. It's definitely not a race, but there's a fine line between taking it easy and failing to make the cut-off. Remember that though you only have to do an average, door to door, of 9.3 mph, you will need to ride considerably quicker to give yourself time for food, controls, the odd breather, and anything else that might slow you down. By all means ride with a group if you find one riding at a comfortable pace, but you have to do your own thing- too fast or too slow and you'll do yourself no favours. 12 mph rolling would give you just over three hours spare for stops. It helps if you know the route- I ended up getting the wooden spoon on my second 200 on account of 'detours' that added a good twenty miles, the first one I ended up packing as I'd done 51 miles to the first control instead of 50-odd km...(the organiser in question doesn't do GPX files, not a problem you'll have). Can't remember if you've got a Garmin or other nav system, but paper backups are always a good idea. If the route sheet's not absolutely clear to you, ask someone about it beforehand. 
Kit: Strip it down if you can (yes, yes, I know I can talk...). Make sure tyres, lights, batteries etc are in the right condition. If you're using sat nav, you'll want some form of external power pack to make sure it lasts the course, using them for directions is far more power-intensive than just route-logging. Try and avoid faffing at the controls.Time you don't spend off the bike means time in hand. I'd suggest a quick snack at the 50km control, bigger meal at the half way mark, another snack at 150km or so. At least, that's what works for me. If you need to eat more often, do, of course.
Oh: And enjoy it. Apart from the obligatory, secret clause in the AUK regulations that means at least once you'll wonder why you didn't just stay in bed


----------



## Mark Grant (14 Jan 2015)

I've entered this....I'll be following you @Mice !!


----------



## RedRider (14 Jan 2015)

I did this last year... What a great route, well organised and an absolute pleasure. My mate bailed at the last moment so ended up riding the whole thing with a fantastic, friendly islington cc group.
flat route suited to single speed, lucked out with the weather, more flap jacks than you could ever eat and a tasty lunch stop.
99% sure I'll be signing up again.


----------



## Mice (14 Jan 2015)

StuAff said:


> Sounds like a good 'un. @Mice , as I've done a couple of 200s- planning to do one and a 300 this year (and most of my long-distance rides I tackle in the same vein), hope you won't mind me making a few suggestions.
> Timing and pacing yourself correctly is key. Be nice and early at the start for signing on etc and to make sure you move off with everyone else. With that size entry, getting out into the sticks will be slow. It's definitely not a race, but there's a fine line between taking it easy and failing to make the cut-off. Remember that though you only have to do an average, door to door, of 9.3 mph, you will need to ride considerably quicker to give yourself time for food, controls, the odd breather, and anything else that might slow you down. By all means ride with a group if you find one riding at a comfortable pace, but you have to do your own thing- too fast or too slow and you'll do yourself no favours. 12 mph rolling would give you just over three hours spare for stops. It helps if you know the route- I ended up getting the wooden spoon on my second 200 on account of 'detours' that added a good twenty miles, the first one I ended up packing as I'd done 51 miles to the first control instead of 50-odd km...(the organiser in question doesn't do GPX files, not a problem you'll have). Can't remember if you've got a Garmin or other nav system, but paper backups are always a good idea. If the route sheet's not absolutely clear to you, ask someone about it beforehand.
> Kit: Strip it down if you can (yes, yes, I know I can talk...). Make sure tyres, lights, batteries etc are in the right condition. If you're using sat nav, you'll want some form of external power pack to make sure it lasts the course, using them for directions is far more power-intensive than just route-logging. Try and avoid faffing at the controls.Time you don't spend off the bike means time in hand. I'd suggest a quick snack at the 50km control, bigger meal at the half way mark, another snack at 150km or so. At least, that's what works for me. If you need to eat more often, do, of course.
> Oh: And enjoy it. Apart from the obligatory, secret clause in the AUK regulations that means at least once you'll wonder why you didn't just stay in bed



Thank you @StuAff thats all really, really helpful. I feel much less daunted by it all now apart from the training rides I need to do as I can focus on and address all the points you make. Fab!


----------



## Mice (14 Jan 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> I've entered this....I'll be following you @Mice !!



Hahaha @Mark Grant - I think you will be a dot on the horizon way ahead of me. I will wave tho!!

Mice


----------



## Mice (14 Jan 2015)

arallsopp said:


> Oh my. Well, don't forget to book your accommodation in advance (http://goo.gl/MjLf2d)



Ha! @arallsopp I have no intention of doing this audax the way you did LEL ie "arrived at the food stop after 230 miles, ate a plate of hot food and lay down on the wooden floor and went to sleep. 

20 minutes later I got off the floor and rode another 200 miles..."

My ride report, if I have to sleep, will include expressions like "radio taxis collected me and my bike and took me home" 

I do need to do some serious training rides tho. I have my eye on the North Downs! 

Mice


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jan 2015)

I'm not entirely confident that I'll even make it to the start! 

I've done plenty of 150-160k rides but I've never skipped lightly off the bike at the end saying "you know what? I fancy another 40k!" I'm planning a truncated (120k ish) version of this ride sometime so I can practice the horrible bits (inside the M25) and maybe a raid of the area via the Gravesend ferry so recce some other bits.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2015)

Nice route this. flat as the proverbial and some lovely lanes..If the weather is nice it will make for a cracking great bike ride.
So I'm in.


----------



## velovoice (17 Jan 2015)

Wisely or foolishly.... I'm in, too.


----------



## robjh (17 Jan 2015)

Aah, the Blue Egg. Almost worth it just for that. Looks like a nice route through Finchingfield, the Camps and Thaxted too, with a few short sharp hills to keep you concentrating.


----------



## ShannonBall (19 Jan 2015)

100/400 places sold now

Here's our poster


----------



## ShannonBall (27 Jan 2015)

RedRider said:


> I did this last year... What a great route, well organised and an absolute pleasure. My mate bailed at the last moment so ended up riding the whole thing with a fantastic, friendly islington cc group.
> flat route suited to single speed, lucked out with the weather, more flap jacks than you could ever eat and a tasty lunch stop.
> 99% sure I'll be signing up again.



Thanks, RedRider

It will be a pleasure to have you back.


----------



## Lisat (11 Feb 2015)

Tempted by this. In fact I have now sent off my entry.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2015)

@ShannonBall 
How many signed up to date?

Anyone else in Cycle Chat land signed up?


----------



## Nigel182 (22 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Anyone else in Cycle Chat land signed up?



Yep signed up will be my 3rd ever Audax...... Think I've got the bug....


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Yep signed up will be my 3rd ever Audax...... Think I've got the bug....




Nice one. Looking like a good posse of CC'ers.
How did the Wye Wednesday go?

And how about the Man Of Kent? It's a goody...


----------



## Nigel182 (22 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one. Looking like a good posse of CC'ers.
> How did the Wye Wednesday go?
> 
> And how about the Man Of Kent? It's a goody...


the Wye Wednesday was good although I found it tough longest ride so far but made it with a couple of hours too spare
Working when Man of Kent is on


----------



## rb58 (22 Feb 2015)

Signed up. I'll be following @Mark Grant following @Mice


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2015)

So signed up we have..

Dogtrousers
Lisat
JohnShingler
Mice
Nigel182
Mark Grant
Redrider
Ianrauk
rb58
Velovoice


----------



## Mark Grant (22 Feb 2015)

I've bought a hat too!
Hopefully it will come before the ride!!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> I've bought a hat too!
> Hopefully it will come before the ride!!




I thought about it..................


----------



## rb58 (22 Feb 2015)

A team hat???


----------



## velovoice (22 Feb 2015)

What, a hat instead of a stylish Walz cycling cap? What's the world coming to?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2015)

islington CC are selling Great Escape Cycling hats for a tenner....
I was emailed couple of days ago.


----------



## velovoice (22 Feb 2015)

Oh I see - still "caps" then, not "hats". I was tempted to get one but have so many already...


----------



## arallsopp (2 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> Signed up. I'll be following @Mark Grant following @Mice



Signed up. I'll be following @ianrauk following @rb58 following @Mark Grant following @Mice.

...and I'll either have a bike sorted by then, or I'll be being followed by another seat.


----------



## ShannonBall (3 Mar 2015)

We have now sold half the places


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2015)

ShannonBall said:


> We have now sold half the places




Good stuff. Good going seeing as it's still a couple of months away.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2015)

Dogtrousers
Lisat
JohnShingler
Mice
Nigel182
Mark Grant
Redrider
Ianrauk
rb58
Velovoice
Martint235
Arallsopp
PippaG


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Mar 2015)

In.


----------



## Gordon P (9 Mar 2015)

This looks tempting but probably too much if I do @StuAff 's Round Isle of Wight on the Friday night - can anybody advise on the logistics of that?


----------



## StuAff (9 Mar 2015)

Gordon P said:


> This looks tempting but probably too much if I do @StuAff 's Round Isle of Wight on the Friday night - can anybody advise on the logistics of that?


Moved the IOW run to the 29th, Gordon (as I recall that means you can't make it).


----------



## Gordon P (9 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> Moved the IOW run to the 29th, Gordon (as I recall that means you can't make it).


Thanks for keeping me straight - I can't keep up! You are right, I shall be in Orkney on 29th riding round another island so I shall make your IoW ride a 2016 target. Meanwhile back to the Great Escape....


----------



## ShannonBall (18 Mar 2015)

Thanks for all the interest and entries.

We have 150 of our 400 places left now. I've attached a pic of our souvenir cap, available to entrants.


----------



## velovoice (18 Mar 2015)

ShannonBall said:


> I've attached a pic of our souvenir cap, available to entrants.


How do I get one of those, @ShannonBall ? I remember seeing a link/webpage somewhere but no idea where and can't find it now...

ETA: Found it! The entry confirmation email, d'uh....


----------



## Rustybucket (18 Mar 2015)

This is very tempting - Im currently looking for a ride to enter in May.
just getting the OK from the boss - then I will enter!!!!


----------



## Rustybucket (18 Mar 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> This is very tempting - Im currently looking for a ride to enter in May.
> just getting the OK from the boss - then I will enter!!!!



Im in, Now entered - Looks a good one!

Will also be good preparation for the Wiggle Dragon ride, 3 weeks later - more time in the saddle than hills climbed thou!!!


----------



## Gordon P (20 Mar 2015)

I'm now in....


----------



## Rustybucket (31 Mar 2015)

I know its a way off yet, but is anyone from CC planning looking to meet up and ride the 200km together?


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2015)

I'll definitely be planning to ride solo. As it will be the furthest I've ever ridden I want to be in full control of setting my own pace. If I happen to fall in with others who happen to be going at my pace, then good, but if not no matter.


----------



## velovoice (31 Mar 2015)

Same strategy as @Dogtrousers. I know and have ridden with most of the CC people on the list upthread and no doubt we will catch up/leapfrog each other as the day progresses. And I'm really looking forward to the smiles and waves. 

However, my personal experience with "groups planning to stick together" on audaxes (i.e. more than 60 miles) simply does not work when everyone has different abilities. A cycling club used to riding in a disciplined peloton can do it (though I hate to see that kind of thing in audaxing). 2-3 people who ride together often can do it. A larger mixed group, no.

At this distance, you have to set your own pace. If you haven't ridden enough of these kinds of events (i.e. timed controls) to know how to do that, then this ride looks to be a very good opportunity to learn, since the figure of 8 route with lots of support and bail out points gives you the luxury to experiment with something of a safety net if you need it. 

Also - if you're new to audaxing and discover that you like it, you will find the ability (learned or otherwise) to ride 200km completely on your own (should you have to) an invaluable skill to have as you progress to greater distances.


----------



## ShannonBall (31 Mar 2015)

Thanks for all the entries, just 90 places left now...


----------



## velovoice (31 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Dogtrousers
> Lisat
> JohnShingler
> Mice
> ...


You can add @Flying Dodo to this list! His very first official audax as a fully paid up AUK member!


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Mar 2015)

velovoice said:


> You can add @Flying Dodo to this list! His very first official audax as a fully paid up AUK member!



I must get a beard and some sandals. I draw the line at Brooks saddles though.


----------



## Lisat (1 Apr 2015)

I usually ride on my jack jones as I am slow and I like to look at the scenery. Well that's my excuse.


----------



## MichaelO (3 Apr 2015)

I'm in 
Now I just need to know how to spot a fellow CC'er in the day!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2015)

MichaelO said:


> I'm in
> Now I just need to know how to spot a fellow CC'er in the day!




Dependent on the weather I may wear my Cycle Chat shirt


----------



## velovoice (3 Apr 2015)

I _may_ pin a laminated CC logo to the flap of my saddlebag.


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Apr 2015)

.
<------I'll look like that (until I change my avatar).


----------



## John Shingler (3 Apr 2015)

<------I'll look like that.


----------



## Nigel182 (3 Apr 2015)

<------- I'll look like that plus a few since that Pic.....!!!!


----------



## arallsopp (9 Apr 2015)

Hmmm...

I'm scrolling through the route sheet and GPX tracks, and can't reconcile this instruction:


25.5: R on to Ivy Chimneys Road (SP Ivy Chimneys, Coopersale)

Is that a L really, or is the junction a different shape than it looks in Basecamp?






I think I may have forgotten an awful lot about how these things work. Hopefully its just me. I was loading up the track to see if I could add proximity alerts for the CONTROLs, so haven't actually looked at more than 3% of the track.


----------



## arallsopp (9 Apr 2015)

Hmmm... Maybe the GPS track and routesheet don't agree.

Looks like the route sheet sends you down a track that's not present in my Garmin map, just after you pass under the M25. Ridewithgps shows the path at least (it exits where the map says B1393).




That would make sense of the R on to Ivy Chimneys, as you'll approach from the south.

Wait a minute, then shouldn't the R on Theydon Road below become an L?

24.8: Pass under M25 and IMM R on to path to join Theydon Road
25.3: R on Theydon Road
25.5: R on to Ivy Chimneys Road (SP Ivy Chimneys, Coopersale)
I may stop looking, I feel. I've not tried to read a route sheet since 2009, and even then I had plenty of other things to keep me from fretting about mere directions


----------



## ShannonBall (13 Apr 2015)

Only 32 places left, when they are gone, they are gone

Enter at: http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-251/


----------



## ShannonBall (16 Apr 2015)

7 places left.... grab them quick.


----------



## ShannonBall (20 Apr 2015)

SOLD OUT


----------



## rb58 (26 Apr 2015)

arallsopp said:


> Hmmm... Maybe the GPS track and routesheet don't agree.
> 
> Looks like the route sheet sends you down a track that's not present in my Garmin map, just after you pass under the M25. Ridewithgps shows the path at least (it exits where the map says B1393).
> 
> ...


I'm just going to follow you....


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2015)

rb58 said:


> I'm just going to follow you....




And I'm going to follow you following Andy...


----------



## Mark Grant (26 Apr 2015)

Me too!


----------



## John Shingler (26 Apr 2015)

I'm gonna be following all of you


----------



## John Shingler (27 Apr 2015)

Is there anyone coming from Essex way ..best advice on how to get to LMNH would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## Nigel182 (27 Apr 2015)

John Shingler said:


> Is there anyone coming from Essex way ..best advice on how to get to LMNH would be appreciated. Cheers.



I'll probably be riding up think the earliest train up for me gets there well after the start will check nearer the time to be sure though.


----------



## Rustybucket (27 Apr 2015)

My train gets me in at Waterloo for 8.06am - will then have to make a dash to the start, will hopefully get there before the last person sets off!


----------



## John Shingler (27 Apr 2015)

hmm yes earliest train from Upminster gets to Fenchurch Street 07:53


----------



## MichaelO (27 Apr 2015)

I was half-considering cycling into London on the morning (22ish miles) - maybe that's being a little optimistic...


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2015)

MichaelO said:


> I was half-considering cycling into London on the morning (22ish miles) - maybe that's being a little optimistic...




Far from it. That's what I'm doing.
That time of the morning for you should be a nice and easy relatively car free ride.


----------



## Rustybucket (27 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Far from it. That's what I'm doing.
> That time of the morning for you should be a nice and easy relatively car free ride.


 
Im debating it - however 200km will be my longest ever ride. Not sure I want to add on another 20 miles from Staines!


----------



## MichaelO (27 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Far from it. That's what I'm doing.
> That time of the morning for you should be a nice and easy relatively car free ride.


I rode to the start of the Dunwich Dynamo last year (clearly busier roads in the evening), so it's definitely an option! And it's generally down hill into London  May get the train home though...!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Im debating it - however 200km will be my longest ever ride. Not sure I want to add on another 20 miles from Staines!




Well it's pretty flat from Staines to across town. There will be 400 other cyclists doing what is a relatively flat route. Take it easy and you'll breeze it.  There's plenty of time to finish it and it's not like a sportive where the goal is to finish as fast as possible. So take your time, take in the atmosphere, join up with otrher cyclists and groups who match your speed. Take in the great route, take your time at the food controls to fuel up and you will be fine.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2015)

MichaelO said:


> I rode to the start of the Dunwich Dynamo last year (clearly busier roads in the evening), so it's definitely an option! And it's generally down hill into London  May get the train home though...!




Don't give in even before you have started. Think ride.. think ride home... decide at the end rather then now. You may feel different.


----------



## Nigel182 (27 Apr 2015)

Just looked Grays to Fenchurch Street will get to Liverpool St instead engineering works not stopping at West Ham Limehouse or Fenchurch St.
Earliest from Grays 07:08 Liverpool St 07:51 v close to LMNH's


----------



## John Shingler (27 Apr 2015)

its 40 miles for me so I won't be cycling to the start. Might drive and park at the Barbican.


----------



## arallsopp (27 Apr 2015)

rb58 said:


> I'm just going to follow you....





ianrauk said:


> And I'm going to follow you following Andy...





Mark Grant said:


> Me too!





John Shingler said:


> I'm gonna be following all of you



Well, its a good job that the route is circular, because I'll be following @John Shingler.


----------



## Mark Grant (27 Apr 2015)

I'll be riding in from Hanworth.
And home after.


----------



## John Shingler (27 Apr 2015)

arallsopp said:


> Well, its a good job that the route is circular, because I'll be following @John Shingler.



That's that sorted ...now im at the front


----------



## Rustybucket (27 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Well it's pretty flat from Staines to across town. There will be 400 other cyclists doing what is a relatively flat route. Take it easy and you'll breeze it.  There's plenty of time to finish it and it's not like a sportive where the goal is to finish as fast as possible. So take your time, take in the atmosphere, join up with otrher cyclists and groups who match your speed. Take in the great route, take your time at the food controls to fuel up and you will be fine.



Ok you've talked me round, think ill ride in to the start.


----------



## rb58 (27 Apr 2015)

I'll be riding to the start too. Do you think they'll be serving (first) breakfast?


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Apr 2015)

With that many entrants I'm guessing that it would be as well to get there _*significantly*_ earlier than the stated 0800 start time. Like 7am or something?


----------



## iLB (29 Apr 2015)

Anyone planning to follow @arallsopp has clearly not been a student of the forum for long enough...







I might write out my own route instructions...


----------



## arallsopp (29 Apr 2015)

iLB said:


> Anyone planning to follow @arallsopp has clearly not been a student of the forum for long enough...



ah... but maybe I've spent the last 6 years attending express orienteering and navigation courses, becoming a leading exponent of direct line routing, terrain association and dead reckoning.



Spoiler



I haven't.



Seriously though, I'm only in it for the narrative, and my experience is those extra kinks have the best mile to narrative ratio.
When you ride behind me, route miles are the administrative lags between adventures. 

You, of all, know this.


----------



## iLB (29 Apr 2015)

"adventure is the deliberate courting of uncertainty... " Quite.

Nice that your avatar originates from the self same ride.


----------



## Rustybucket (30 Apr 2015)

Crikey - I hope Im allowed to use my Garmin, god knows where I would end up without it!


----------



## arallsopp (30 Apr 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Crikey - I hope Im allowed to use my Garmin, god knows where I would end up without it!



That's interesting, 'cos only God knows where I might end up _with_ it. Hopefully God to ground comms are good on the day


----------



## John Shingler (30 Apr 2015)

arallsopp said:


> Hopefully God to ground comms are good on the day



nope ..software update that day


----------



## Lisat (5 May 2015)

Sadly not doing this ride now as I managed to break a bone in my wrist yesterday and will be off the bike for a few weeks.
I have emailed organiser so hope someone else can take my space.


----------



## StuAff (5 May 2015)

iLB said:


> "adventure is the deliberate courting of uncertainty... " Quite.
> 
> Nice that your avatar originates from the self same ride.


...or following what your Garmin tells you when it's a bit confused...


----------



## Rustybucket (6 May 2015)

Just had the final instructions sent through by email. Whats with all this checking in & answering questions? Didn't know I was entering Mastermind??


----------



## velovoice (6 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Just had the final instructions sent through by email. Whats with all this checking in & answering questions? Didn't know I was entering Mastermind??


Er... it's an audax. You might want to read up on it before the big day.


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Just had the final instructions sent through by email. Whats with all this checking in & answering questions? Didn't know I was entering Mastermind??




As pointed out by @velovoice 

It's an Audax. Have you done an Audax before? By the sounds of it - not. Are you by chance thinking it's a Sportive, when you just turn up and ride as fast as you can - following little arrows? 
There are no marshalls, no little arrows, no numbers to pin on your jersey, no timing chips, no published times of finishing. You either use and follow the route sheet or use a GPS to follow the route.
You get a Brevet card when you sign in at the start which you have to fill in as you hit each info control. Usually a question like 'At the road sign at the crossroads, how far is it to Maldon'. Like the sample below
Of course you don't have to fill in all this info or get the stamps if you just want to ride the route. But it's all part of the Audax experience.


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2015)

iLB said:


> "adventure is the deliberate courting of uncertainty... " Quite.
> 
> Nice that your avatar originates from the self same ride.




That pic of @arallsopp was taken by my very good self on that Essex ride. The first long one we all did when we cycled back home. (My first 100+ miler)
I was riding @Auntie Helen 's trike when I took it.


----------



## Rustybucket (6 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> As pointed out by @velovoice
> 
> It's an Audax. Have you done an Audax before? By the sounds of it - not. Are you by chance thinking it's a Sportive, when you just turn up and ride as fast as you can - following little arrows?
> There are no marshalls, no little arrows, no numbers to pin on your jersey, no timing chips, no published times of finishing. You either use and follow the route sheet or use a GPS to follow the route.
> ...


 
Thanks for the explanation - I was just going to turn up and follow the route on my Garmin. Much more like the sound of this Audax, Im quite slow so dont treat Sportives as a race anyway.
Will now ride this on my slower & more comfy Steel CDF - ill probably be doing 160miles in total that day!


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Thanks for the explanation - I was just going to turn up and follow the route on my Garmin. Much more like the sound of this Audax, Im quite slow so dont treat Sportives as a race anyway.
> Will now ride this on my slower & more comfy Steel CDF - ill probably be doing 160miles in total that day!




I'll be doing the same mileage as I will be cycing to and from home to LMNH's 

Your most comfy bike is the best bet.
There are 400 iirc participants signed up, so it will be no problem finding someone else and/or groups who ride at the same speed as you. One thing about Audax I have found is that it's very sociable, but if you don't want company or to chat with others then it's also fine to just cycle on your own doing your own thing.

See you there... look out for the Cycle Chat shirt.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 May 2015)

My first Audax. Scared and excited 

My (hyper-expensive) 650x28c tyres finally arrived during the week so I'll put them on the Trek and see how they do. Aiming to use them on the Normandie Tour too.


----------



## StuAff (10 May 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> My first Audax. Scared and excited


Ride your bike a bit.
Eat some cake.
Ride your bike a bit more.
Have lunch.
Bit more riding.
Bit more cake.
Ride to finish.
Yet more cake, and a big grin


----------



## wanda2010 (10 May 2015)

Pint of Guinness/beer at the end and a very slow crawl home


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 May 2015)

Better still, have some Guinness on the way round (electrolyte replacement therapy).


----------



## MichaelO (10 May 2015)

It'll be my first 200km audax - what's better - packed jersey pockets of stuff, or pop the barley carradice on the bike? I guess a lot is weather dependant...


----------



## Rustybucket (12 May 2015)

Not long to go now, weather is looking ok for Sunday. 

I'm off work sick - not the best preparation. Hopefully will be ok for Sunday!


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Not long to go now, weather is looking ok for Sunday.
> 
> I'm off work sick - not the best preparation. Hopefully will be ok for Sunday!




Yep, looking forward to the ride.

Hope you're better before then.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2015)

MichaelO said:


> It'll be my first 200km audax - what's better - packed jersey pockets of stuff, or pop the barley carradice on the bike? I guess a lot is weather dependant...




You see all sorts on an Audax. From nothing to full panniers.
The weather is looking good so I am just taking a saddle pack and whatever else in my jersey pockets.


----------



## Gordon P (13 May 2015)

Rode the section from Epping Forest to Great Dunmow & back yesterday, about half distance. Countryside is looking beautiful. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7872129 I realised afterw\ards the folly of depending on the gps & not reading the Route Notes too, when I discovered I had gone clockwise instead of anti- round the first loop, having turned right rather than left from Toot Hill Rd on to Greensted Rd at 34.7km. 
Still, that's the purpose of a recce - to make mistakes there so that the real thing goes perfectly.... And I am sure it was good for my legs.


----------



## wanda2010 (14 May 2015)

I'll have my route sheet, but I'm still following 'the person in front'. That would be @Gordon P @velovoice and the rest of you


----------



## Rustybucket (14 May 2015)

Im really looking forward to this - it will be my longest ride ever!
Im in 2 minds what bike to ride for this! Also what kit to wear? decisions decisions


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Im really looking forward to this - it will be my longest ride ever!
> Im in 2 minds what bike to ride for this! Also what kit to wear? decisions decisions




Well it's going to be a pretty good day by the looks of things. A bit of headwind for the return journey. 
So bib shorts and (CycleChat) SS jersey will do me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 May 2015)

I'm fretting about how to get to the start. 

Ride there, and add a needless (and unpleasant) 12k to what will be my longest ride? Bad idea. Drive there? ... and have the stress of finding somewhere to park. Get the train? Thanks to Sunday timetables risk being a bit later than I'd like, which may have a knock-on of making me start late, and add extra pressure regarding time limits. Get my wife up early on a Sunday and ask her to drive me? A thousand times no.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2015)

In the scheme of things Dogtrousers, 12k is a pretty short addition to the ride and I guess it's all on the flat. London that early on a Sunday morning is pretty nice to ride in. 
I'll be doing 34k to the start (and the same return) as am looking at it as a warm up/warm down


----------



## MichaelO (14 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> In the scheme of things Dogtrousers, 12k is a pretty short addition to the ride and I guess it's all on the flat. London that early on a Sunday morning is pretty nice to ride in.
> I'll be doing 34k to the start (and the same return) as am looking at it as a warm up/warm down


 About the same ride in/home as me - I'm looking forward to the warm up...the warm down may prove less enjoyable!!


----------



## Rustybucket (14 May 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm fretting about how to get to the start.
> 
> Ride there, and add a needless (and unpleasant) 12k to what will be my longest ride? Bad idea. Drive there? ... and have the stress of finding somewhere to park. Get the train? Thanks to Sunday timetables risk being a bit later than I'd like, which may have a knock-on of making me start late, and add extra pressure regarding time limits. Get my wife up early on a Sunday and ask her to drive me? A thousand times no.


 
I was going to get the train - but as have said above that would mean not getting into waterloo until 8.06am
Im just going to ride in as well, an extra 32K - but will take it easy and at least there will be no rushing/worrying to get to the start. (does mean I have to get up stupid early thou)
Still deciding if I will ride home - more weather dependant!


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> In the scheme of things Dogtrousers, 12k is a pretty short addition to the ride and I guess it's all on the flat. London that early on a Sunday morning is pretty nice to ride in.
> I'll be doing 34k to the start (and the same return) as am looking at it as a warm up/warm down


I kind of agree with you _*now.*_ 

But I'm worried whether I'll agree after 11 hours riding as I battle a headwind and possibly rain and am reduced to licking empty Haribo packets for sustenance.


----------



## John Shingler (14 May 2015)

I've booked the nearby NCP carpark.


----------



## jefmcg (14 May 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I kind of agree with you _*now.*_
> 
> But I'm worried whether I'll agree after 11 hours riding as I battle a headwind and possibly rain and am reduced to licking empty Haribo packets for sustenance.


Head off an hour before the start. Arrive relaxed, have a sit down and a pastry and coffee. By the start you'll be fresh and wide awake. 

And afterwards? Deal with that then. i just spend 3 hours (!!) riding the 30km home after a 400.


----------



## rb58 (14 May 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Head off an hour before the start. *Arrive relaxed, have a sit down and a pastry and coffee.* By the start you'll be fresh and wide awake.
> 
> And afterwards? Deal with that then. i just spend 3 hours (!!) riding the 30km home after a 400.


LMNH (cafe part) doesn't open until 7.30am I think


----------



## jefmcg (14 May 2015)

rb58 said:


> LMNH (cafe part) doesn't open until 7.30am I think


Gentle 12km ride should take about 1/2 hour. So should arrive just as it opens.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 May 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Gentle 12km ride should take about 1/2 hour. So should arrive just as it opens.


1/2 hour? No way. It'd take me > 45mins I think. I don't average 24kph unless I'm pushing it. "Gentle" would be <= 20kph. Considering that this is through Sarf London so would have a zillion junctions to deal with (albeit relatively quiet ones on a Sunday morning) plus a ton of speedbumps and maybe a hill or two depending on the route chosen. 

It's definitely the least stressful way. But I may live to regret it.


----------



## jefmcg (14 May 2015)

Yeah, I don't travel at 24kmh either  I just assume everyone is faster than me.

Leave so you can comfortably arrive 1/2 hour before the start. You can even bring a bulky lock, which you can leave somewhere near the start if you like, though even old street is probably safe at 7.30 on a sunday morning.


----------



## martint235 (15 May 2015)

Would it be considered bad form to wear my LEL top for this?


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> Would it be considered bad form to wear my LEL top for this?




Far from it. You certainly earned it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 May 2015)

I've decided I'm going to ride in. If I do it nice and early and have a good sit down afterwards I don't think it'll make any difference. 

Now I need something else to fret about. I'm worrying that I must have forgotten something but I don't know what it is.


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've decided I'm going to ride in. If I do it nice and early and have a good sit down afterwards I don't think it'll make any difference.
> 
> Now I need something else to fret about. I'm worrying that I must have forgotten something but I don't know what it is.




LMNH have just confirmed. They are open from 7.00am.
But with 400 cyclists gathering I think it's going to be a tad busy.
It's not the biggest of places.


----------



## martint235 (15 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Far from it. You certainly earned it.


We pass very close to where it was earned! I'll probably be traumatised!


----------



## rb58 (15 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> LMNH have just confirmed. They are open from 7.00am.
> But with 400 cyclists gathering I think it's going to be a tad busy.
> It's not the biggest of places.


Have a pee before you get there.


----------



## Nigel182 (15 May 2015)

I'm up for a 27km trip up and back thanks to Rail Maintenance Work
Oh well Slow warm on the way in ad a slower warm down heading back.


----------



## Rustybucket (15 May 2015)

Ive set myself a time goal of 8 hours & 30mins. So need to average 15mph including stops.
I think thats do-able (just...)


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Ive set myself a time goal of 8 hours & 30mins. So need to average 15mph including stops.
> I think thats do-able (just...)


Expecting to do it in the same timescale.


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 May 2015)

I'd better start looking at the route!


----------



## martint235 (15 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Expecting to do it in the same timescale.


Are we?


----------



## velovoice (15 May 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'd better start looking at the route!


Have you seen the updates emailed today?


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 May 2015)

velovoice said:


> Have you seen the updates emailed today?


I haven't had anything since registering.


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> Are we?




Its a flatter route then last week and 15 is what we did then.


----------



## rb58 (15 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Its a flatter route then last week and 15 is what we did then.


15mph was our rolling average and didn't include stops. I'll be hoping we can be back at LMNH by 6.00pm, so quicker than the Hop Garden, but not as quick as Man O'Kent. We'll have a stiff headwind to contend with for the return leg.


----------



## Lisat (16 May 2015)

Wishing all riders a great day tomorrow. I was really looking forward to this Audax but due to mechanicals encountered on my last bike ride (fractured wrist), I hope to do it next year and still have some rides booked for when the cast comes off.


----------



## rb58 (16 May 2015)

Lisat said:


> Wishing all riders a great day tomorrow. I was really looking forward to this Audax but due to mechanicals encountered on my last bike ride (fractured wrist), I hope to do it next year and still have some rides booked for when the cast comes off.


Ouch. Get well soon!


----------



## arallsopp (16 May 2015)

So


Lisat said:


> I was really looking forward to this Audax but due to mechanicals encountered on my last bike ride (fractured wrist), I hope to do it next year.



Sorry to read this. Swift recovery, and all that.



Flying Dodo said:


> I'd better start looking at the route!



Hmmm... Is it me, or is there only a TCX file available now? I thought there was a route last time I pulled it from the web... Now trying to remember how to convert it... Hmmm...


----------



## arallsopp (16 May 2015)

Ah! Found it. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6347034


----------



## wanda2010 (16 May 2015)

Mild panic now setting in. Chocolate mini rolls should fix that.


----------



## velovoice (16 May 2015)

I seem to in a zen-like state of mind about tomorrow. Which is in itself somewhat worrying.


----------



## Rustybucket (16 May 2015)

I'm now thinking what have I got myself into. Just washed my bike and got it all sorted for tomorrow, picked small bits of flints out of my tyres. Also bought a lot of flapjacks and energy bars.

Front brake has started to make a bit of a funny noise, nothing major. Hope it lasts for tomorrow


----------



## rb58 (16 May 2015)

arallsopp said:


> Ah! Found it. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6347034


Phew. Especially as I'm following you !!


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2015)

Well I've had about 1kg of pasta with sauce. I feel carbed up and ready.

Flatter than last week but with possible headwind doesn't bother me overly. Doubt tomorrow's cafe will do sausage, egg and chips for £5 though


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2015)

[QUOTE ="rb58, post: 3697732, member: 9360"]Phew. Especially as I'm following you !![/QUOTE]
And I'm right behind you


----------



## rb58 (16 May 2015)

I'll be breakfasting before the ride up to LMNH I think.


----------



## arallsopp (16 May 2015)

Well heads up, folks. I'm escorting an audax newbie around. Long time member of the CC mycyclinglog brigade (Lupin), but with one less audax under his belt than I. Our average speed should keep us firmly in the lantern rouge position. His sense of direction makes me look almost adept. We *may* get round 

He's riding a flat bar black Marin with a hub gear.

His name's Alex. Feel free to freak him out by greeting him as such.


----------



## StuAff (16 May 2015)

arallsopp said:


> Well heads up, folks. I'm escorting an audax newbie around. Long time member of the CC mycyclinglog brigade (Lupin), but with one less audax under his belt than I. Our average speed should keep us firmly in the lantern rouge position. His sense of direction makes me look almost adept. We *may* get round
> 
> He's riding a flat bar black Marin with a hub gear.
> 
> His name's Alex. Feel free to freak him out by greeting him as such.


By get round, do you mean 'we might keep it down to under 300K?'


----------



## StuAff (16 May 2015)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I'm now thinking what have I got myself into. Just washed my bike and got it all sorted for tomorrow, picked small bits of flints out of my tyres. Also bought a lot of flapjacks and energy bars.


Your day sounds exactly like mine. Bike cleaning ... flint picking ... food buying ... wondering what I have got into.


----------



## MichaelO (16 May 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Your day sounds exactly like mine. Bike cleaning ... flint picking ... food buying ... wondering what I have got into.


Add another to that list 
Think I even solved a clicking that I've had on the bike for weeks...I hope so, anyway!

With the ride to/from the start I'm looking at 165-170miles - not quite got my head round that yet!


----------



## rb58 (16 May 2015)

Err, are we supposed to prepare? <goes to look for bike >


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2015)

rb58 said:


> Err, are we supposed to prepare? <goes to look for bike >




Are,,,, We? 
Better dig the bike out of the shed tomorrow before I leave for LMNH's


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2015)

I've found a bike. It'll have to do. Now, need some water bottles.


----------



## Rustybucket (16 May 2015)

MichaelO said:


> Add another to that list
> Think I even solved a clicking that I've had on the bike for weeks...I hope so, anyway!
> 
> With the ride to/from the start I'm looking at 165-170miles - not quite got my head round that yet!



I'm doing the same. My longest ride so far has only been 100miles. Hope my knees hold up.

Good luck everyone. I'll be on a silver cdf. Mostly wearing poncy rapha kit.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 May 2015)

I haven't had time to look at the bike I'm taking - busy doing other cycle related stuff all day. I saw it briefly in the garage just now when I got home, and seems to still have 2 wheels, so that should be good enough.


----------



## PippaG (16 May 2015)

I'm preparing by having a large G&T.


----------



## MichaelO (16 May 2015)

PippaG said:


> I'm preparing by having a large G&T.


Can't have a dry Saturday evening


----------



## Nigel182 (16 May 2015)

PippaG said:


> I'm preparing by having a large G&T.



Cheers for the reminder must dig out a refill the Hip Flask.


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2015)

*makes plan to stick with Nige*


----------



## Nigel182 (16 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> *makes plan to stick with Nige*


May slow you down my average speed has dropped recently but welcome to


----------



## wanda2010 (16 May 2015)

Mild panic under control. Drowning under the weight of a medium pizza and two cans of Guinness. Just remembered that I need to check the tyres *hic*.


----------



## StuAff (16 May 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> Mild panic under control. Drowning under the weight of a medium pizza and two cans of Guinness. Just remembered that I need to check the tyres *hic*.


That's carb loading, that is.

As is the G&T, @PippaG


----------



## John Shingler (16 May 2015)

4 toilets ...100 per toilet hmmmmm


----------



## mmmmartin (17 May 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> I haven't had time to look at the bike I'm taking - busy doing other cycle related stuff all day. I saw it briefly in the garage just now when I got home, and seems to still have 2 wheels, so that should be good enough.


it's very important before an audax to have everything properly greased and oiled, even the most unlikely places. 

and when you've done that, you think about the bike.


----------



## MichaelO (17 May 2015)

My word, that was fun!! And faster than I was expecting - got caught up with Brixton Cycles and Team Yorkshire from the off and burnt off the first 40-60km in next to no time! Eased off after that - I hadn't realised how nice Essex can be!!

And I've started the 2015 cycling tan lines


----------



## MichaelO (17 May 2015)

Oh, and I rode to the start, but my legs were toast, so jumped on a train home!

https://www.strava.com/activities/306430074


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2015)

MichaelO said:


> Oh, and I rode to the start, but my legs were toast, so jumped on a train home!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/306430074


 Serious pace there!!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 May 2015)

I'm drinking fizzy pop and eatin crisps in LMNH and my knees hurt.


----------



## martint235 (17 May 2015)

Well that was a lot of fun!!! Not sure about the bit coming back into London but the rest was good. I took it a bit easy last week cos I didn't know how much I'd need in reserve. Today was more like the old me though although Shooters Hill did hurt on the way home. And I have to cure the clicking on Lelly!!!


----------



## John Shingler (17 May 2015)

Excellent ride ...lovely day


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> Well that was a lot of fun!!! Not sure about the bit coming back into London but the rest was good. I took it a bit easy last week cos I didn't know how much I'd need in reserve. Today was more like the old me though although Shooters Hill did hurt on the way home. And I have to cure the clicking on Lelly!!!


Dear Long Martin's Cycling Mojo,
Hello. Nice to see you back


----------



## jefmcg (17 May 2015)

Just clicked on @MichaelO's ride to check out flybys

http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer...FEk9nRRLjgkUSpZ1FEsWdRRIArUUSr7RFEhfXRRLU7EUS

that's a lot of riders heading off together. Particularly like the first part, as riders from all over coalesce in Old Street.

(just out of curiosity; I didn't ride this today)


----------



## John Shingler (17 May 2015)

Now settling down with a Fursty Ferret


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 May 2015)

@jefmcg we were started in groups. Not sure how many riders, maybe 30 per group, a few mins apart. It was really well organised. Hats off to Islington CC for all their fine work


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2015)

A great days cycling. Well organised by Islington CC. Though I could quite happily do without the return through North East London of a late afternoon.. that was just a crap ending to a good cycle ride. But.. that can't be helped.

160 miles for the day and I have sunburnt legs....







Look Mums No Hands at 8am


----------



## rb58 (17 May 2015)

Nice to ride in a small but perfectly formed CycleChat group today. Good route, although they could have thrown in a few more pretty Essex villages. I'm not sure all the club riders knew what to make of an audax event - I didn't see a single one if them having a nap in a bus shelter!


----------



## martint235 (17 May 2015)

rb58 said:


> Nice to ride in a small but perfectly formed CycleChat group today. Good route, although they could have thrown in a few more pretty Essex villages. I'm not sure all the club riders knew what to make of an audax event - I didn't see a single one if them having a nap in a bus shelter!


Just to be picky, they could have thrown in more free coffee too. Or some free coffee.


----------



## rb58 (17 May 2015)

And a donut.


----------



## Mark Grant (17 May 2015)

Flapjacks were nice though!


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2015)

It say's something when the freebies were gels and high5 tabs rather then donuts and cakes.
the flapjacks were very nice though... so much so that I had 2.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 May 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> Flapjacks were nice though!


Special thanks go to the auntie of one of the Islington CC guys at the Great Dunmow control, who made the flapjacks which were a lifesaver as my supplies of pork pie, peanut butter and marmite sandwiches and fig rolls were exhausted at that point, and my Haribo levels were getting dangerously low.

I had a great day, and felt less knackered at the end than I do after some of my uber hilly 100k jaunts around the North Downs. Sure the last 15k was pants, but I knew what to expect there.

My longest ever ride by a significant distance.

So lots of thanks to @ShannonBall and every one at Islington CC.


----------



## jefmcg (17 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It say's something when the freebies were gels and high5 tabs


What? What sportive witchcraft is this??? Warm beans on tepid toast, and limp sandwiches. Not these scientific abominations.

Edit: fixed the spelling, but kinda happy @ianrauk quoted it while it was wrong


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2015)

jefmcg said:


> What? What sportive witchcraft is this??? Warm beens on tepid toast, and limp sandwiches. Not these scientific abominations.




Indeed....but.. the (huge lumps) of flapjack made up for the disappointment.. :-)


----------



## rb58 (17 May 2015)

Agreed. The flapjacks were ace!


----------



## Mark Grant (17 May 2015)

A few pics.


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2015)

You caught me drinking milk from the jug & sniffing an innertube 
A great CycleChat posse shot too..


----------



## Nigel182 (18 May 2015)

Back and soaked the aching knees they are going to hurt for sometime as the return was 'Hellish for me got back to LMNH's at 20:50hrs later than I hoped but did manage to get the last train out of the smoke by the skin of my teeth 157 miles in that a with trip up and home from the Train Station.
Will sort out a few pics tomorey.

Good to ride with the CycleChat Crew for a few miles

Also huge Congrats to the Islington CC for organising this Top Job Lads and Lasses


----------



## martint235 (18 May 2015)

Well that commute stung a little!!! Tried desperately to maintain a 15mph average and ended up with 14.8. Wish I could blame it on the headwind (there was one) or the traffic (there was more than normal on the South Circular) but I think it can safely be pinned on tired legs!!!


----------



## iLB (18 May 2015)

Were you wearing a red jersey @Nigel182 ?


----------



## Nigel182 (18 May 2015)

iLB said:


> Were you wearing a red jersey @Nigel182 ?



Red Gilet to match my Red Ribble


----------



## iLB (18 May 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Red Gilet to match my Red Ribble



In which case did I see you on this stretch of road, around 6.30? https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.6...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sCcMLYkfCIpQkHIOqRGTjOA!2e0

Me on a black and red cube, in a white jersey.


----------



## Nigel182 (18 May 2015)

iLB said:


> In which case did I see you on this stretch of road, around 6.30? https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.6...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sCcMLYkfCIpQkHIOqRGTjOA!2e0
> 
> Me on a black and red cube, in a white jersey.



Yep that would have been me having yet another Sugar Loading Refreshment Stop...and cheers to you and everyone asking if I was OK at each Stop....
Friendly Bunch us Cyclists.


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2015)

Another one with heavy legs for the commute this morning. I was dreading the ride. a: for the heavy legs b: for the predicted hellish weather that was expected. Luckily the hellish weather did not materialise and had a bit of a tail wind, which no doubt I will pay for on the ride home.


----------



## PippaG (18 May 2015)

After DNF'ing just before Great Dunmow on this ride last year, I'm glad I made it round in one piece this time so can put those demons to bed. We managed a fairly respectable almost 22kph average all the way round, which given the start and end include 10 miles of London traffic, I'm pretty happy with. OK it was wind assisted to begin with so I thought my speed would drop off a lot after lunch but not really. My legs were feeling good by the end still and we didn't slow down all that much in the second half (excluding that climb out of Buckhurst hill - who put that there?). 

However, I seem to be suffering again with food related issues where I get what I can only describe as feeling like air bubbles trapped in my windpipe which causes searing pain between my shoulder blades. Once that happens, I can't really eat anymore and run out of energy and sure enough, I got to the end and knew I needed to eat but couldn't (this was what cased my DNF last year as I couldn't eat lunch). I have a feeling it might be from eating whilst riding - I'm wondering if I'm swallowing too much air doing that (I don't seem to get this issues on other non-audax rides where there isn't a time pressure so I don't eat on the move). 

Anyway, that aside, it was a great day and food/back issues aside, I felt pretty strong all the way round. There are even photos of me smiling in the twittersphere!

We bumped into @ianrauk and crew as they were leaving lunch in Finchingfield (which made me feel really fast). We also bumped into @velovoice, @wanda2010 and @Flying Dodo as we crested a hill about 10'ish miles outside of Great Dunmow - so it was lovely to see so many familiar faces that I haven't seen in a while.

Not likes: all that resurfacing work going on so we were cycling on shingles for what seemed like ever. All those people who had no idea where they were or where they were going (no routesheets, no working garmins etc) who sucked my and Adam's wheels - I don't mind giving a tow to those who are suffering and need it, but these were all stronger riders than me who just needed navigators; they didn't talk to us they didn't even say hello; they just sucked the life out of me. As soon as they knew where they were they just sped off into the distance - not cool guys, not cool.

Likes: most of the route, even the bit back into town wasn't bad - I think given this is a central london audax a lot of thought has been put into making it the best it can be. The weather - I don't know what Islington CC did to ensure good weather two years in a row, but well done chaps. 

BTW - is it just me or is this the least audax-feeling audax out there?


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2015)

you're right @PippaG , it is least audax-feeling audax. I think it's due to being organised by a road club and the sheer number of road club chain gangs who seemed to be more interested in getting round the route in as quick time as possible. One such gang tagged on to us, overtook us on mass then at a roundabout realised they didn't have a clue as to which way to go. So they waved me through to guide them. Another chap from another club asked why there were no direction markers??? Also at the controls there were Gels & High5 tabs rather then cakes and rolls. Though the huge slabs of flapjack at the last control was very welcome.

I'm really glad you finished this time.


----------



## martint235 (18 May 2015)

Well done @PippaG . It was a weird audax with all the road teams getting lost. It did make it easier to resist my natural urge to chase down anything on two wheels, what's the point when you know they are going to be waiting at the next crossroads anyway?

Do you really feel under such time pressure that you need to eat on the move? As you said you got to Finchingfield not that long behind us and we had loads of time in hand.Being able to eat slowly and gain energy properly will probably mean your speed improves over what it is with the symptoms you describe and running out of energy.


----------



## wanda2010 (18 May 2015)

I hadn't realised Essex had such lovely villages! Grand houses and not-so-grand ones. I saw a house that looked like it had turrets rather than chimmneys. An animal that looked like sheep/lama? @Flying Dodo. 

Even though I DNF (which I think is a tad cool!) I enjoyed my day out. I actually had time to look around, although I still missed a few things @Flying Dodo pointed out. Our lunch stop was lovely and was certainly an improvement over many of the lunch stops I've had since I took up cycling!

I didn't really need my route sheet as I was following my Most Esteemed Ride Leader, but it was fun to refer to it along the way. Definitely need to get my Etrex 20 up and running or get something bigger that's easy on my eyes.

My left knee ached a little morning and it was definitely harder cycling to work.

Would do again.


----------



## PippaG (18 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> Do you really feel under such time pressure that you need to eat on the move? As you said you got to Finchingfield not that long behind us and we had loads of time in hand.Being able to eat slowly and gain energy properly will probably mean your speed improves over what it is with the symptoms you describe and running out of energy.



Yes and no. One thing I have learnt is that good control efficiency can save me maybe 30 mins on a 200km audax. If I am ever to contemplate a longer distance, that could be valuable sleep time. So, for example, we never stop at INFOs, we just make a mental note and I come up with an elaborate story to help us remember the answers. I was surprised the first time I did this how I finished in similar time to faster riders than me. 

For food etc, I generally need to eat around every 50km for the first 150km and then I need to eat more often. So a sociable day ride, that means a mid morning stop, a lunch stop, and then I'm on the train or back at home where I can eat properly. On a 200km I know all this so I try and eat a little bit more and a little bit more often (and I make sure to sip at my drink every 30 mins so that I stay hydrated). So I eat a banana or cereal bar in between stops and I do that whilst moving to save a few mins here and there (and to prevent the HANGER). 

So, yes I know I can spare a few mins here and there on a 200km, but I guess I'm trying to learn habits that could be useful for longer rides. Given what I think are the repercussions on this strategy, I think I'm going to have to get a bit faster (shoot - that might involve training), and then stop to eat snacks....(or just give up on audaxes and stick to nice sociable day rides with no time pressures...).


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2015)

Oh yes, apparently there were 130 non starters. People who paid their fee and did not ride. WTF is that about? You would expect a few non shows, but 130? That's poor non-starters, very poor.


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Oh yes, apparently there were 130 non starters. People who paid their fee and did not ride. WTF is that about? You would expect a few non shows, but 130? That's poor non-starters, very poor.



Agreed! At the start I thought there's no way there's 400 riders here, and that explain why. I was amused by all the club riders........they did all look nice in their club kit. I was especially impressed that the Brixton Cycles team even managed to clone themselves, as I spotted at least 4 of them with almost identical beards. 

Anyway, I was just out for a nice day on the bike. It was good to see some old faces, have a nice country pub lunch and just enjoy the countryside- well at least the nice bits once you get past Ongar and leave the traffic behind. Epping Forest looks a bit nicer in daylight than it does at night - I even spotted a little lake which I hadn't seen before. 

Although I signed in at the start, I wasn't fussed about getting my card stamped as I figured at some point we'd divert and get a train - so sorry @iLB for not stopping as I whizzed by the control - we had a train to catch! I think we did 140km overall, by cutting across from Great Bardfield to Thaxted and then following the route again back to Dunmow and then zig-zagging cross country to Sawbridgeworth station on some really nice unused roads. That part of Essex is really very picturesque. I never thought I'd say that.


----------



## martint235 (18 May 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> An animal that looked like sheep/lama? @Flying Dodo.


An Alpaca I believe. Made famous in the book: Seriously Mum, what's an Alpaca?


----------



## arallsopp (18 May 2015)

Trick to those flapjacks on the last control was to be playing Lanterne Rouge. Its a little like being the last one in the kebab shop before closing. Ask for doner and salad, you get something with more meat than Davy Walnut's thigh. In this instance, I think our little group (of 2) had maybe six flapjacks between us! 

Bloody good ride, too. Got home with a touch over 166 miles on the clock. 124 route miles for the ride, 4 miles from office and back, 17 miles home, and, well, a better ratio of miles travelled / miles required than I've managed in the last three years.

Essex does indeed have many beautiful villages. I suspect I may have visited all of them


----------



## Rustybucket (18 May 2015)

I didn’t think to put sun cream on at 6am when I left for the ride! Stupidly I didnt think I was burning during the day.
However I am now sporting some very striking cyclist burn marks / lines! Today is painful - I will not be making that mistake again!


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 May 2015)

The backs of my calves are sunburnt. long sleeves kept my arms safe.

Physically, today my legs are fine but my neck is hurting. I think this is due to riding for long periods in the drops because of the wind.


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I didn’t think to put sun cream on at 6am when I left for the ride! Stupidly I didnt think I was burning during the day.
> However I am now sporting some very striking cyclist burn marks / lines! Today is painful - I will not be making that mistake again!




I splashed factor 50 all over my mush at 6am.. but forgot about my legs.
And being a ginga I am paying for it now.....


----------



## martint235 (18 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I didn’t think to put sun cream on at 6am when I left for the ride! Stupidly I didnt think I was burning during the day.
> However I am now sporting some very striking cyclist burn marks / lines! Today is painful - I will not be making that mistake again!


Were you the rider sans helmet or cap on an all black CdF? I seem to remember you mentioning up thread that you'd be on a CdF and one went past myself and ianrauk as we lazed in a village the name of which completely escapes me.


----------



## MichaelO (18 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I didn’t think to put sun cream on at 6am when I left for the ride! Stupidly I didnt think I was burning during the day.
> However I am now sporting some very striking cyclist burn marks / lines! Today is painful - I will not be making that mistake again!


 I'm glad I'm not the only one!! The tan/burn line is poking out from the cuffs of my shirt - my gloves clearly soaked up most of the sun!


----------



## rb58 (18 May 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> The backs of my calves are sunburnt. long sleeves kept my arms safe.
> 
> Physically, today my legs are fine but my neck is hurting. I think this is due to riding for long periods in the drops because of the wind.


I wore arm warmers all day and my legs don't look like they've seen the sun for years.


----------



## Gordon P (18 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> Well that commute stung a little!!!





ianrauk said:


> Another one with heavy legs for the commute this morning.



Well done to commute at all - I had enough to do removing my aching body from the bed & staggering downstairs for a couple of cups of tea!


----------



## arallsopp (18 May 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Just clicked on @MichaelO's ride to check out flybys
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



That's a great tool. Here's Alex (Lupin) and myself added to the tracker. See how carefully we maintain the principles of getting lost at every opportunity


----------



## arallsopp (18 May 2015)

Photos are back....


----------



## StuAff (18 May 2015)

Is that Des?


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Is that Des?




Yup


----------



## StuAff (18 May 2015)

Thought so. Good stuff.


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Dear Long Martin's Cycling Mojo,
> Hello. Nice to see you back




And i'm so glad it is back. Just like the old days....a quick call and Mart was back in front punching a hole in that air for me to follow.


----------



## velovoice (18 May 2015)

Grand Day Out, eh?  
As some of you will know already, we abandoned the course after Great Bardfield and, although we intersected with it at various points, struck off on a jolly of our own. My write up is over on the blog: http://velovoice.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/making-lemonade-or-escaping-from-great.html


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> And i'm so glad it is back. Just like the old days....a quick call and Mart was back in front punching a hole in that air for me to follow.


So I'm only wanted for my headwind riding skills?


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 May 2015)

Interesting blog entry @velovoice
I felt a bit guilty as I zoomed (well briskly trundled) past such interesting structures as windmills and the round towered church you featured without stopping for a photo opportunity or to check out any signs or plaques, with one eye on my ride stats. Thanks for redressing the balance.


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> So I'm only wanted for my headwind riding skills?




yup *cough*


----------



## Nigel182 (29 May 2015)

Any idea when the results are going to turn up on the Audax Website ??


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Any idea when the results are going to turn up on the Audax Website ??




They haven't even got the Hop Garden results up yet which we did the week before.

edit: Ignore me.. they have


----------

